# Building  Valuation  Tables



## globe trekker (Dec 30, 2009)

Greetings to everyone this morning!    

FWIW, our jurisdiction uses the Building [ cost ] Valuation Tables that have been published / furnished

by ICC in the past.    Now that their bulletin board and web site is no longer user friendly,  I am having

a difficult time locating these Building [ cost ] Valuation Tables on their web site.

*QUESTION #1:*  What does your locale use to determine "per-square-foot costs" if not the ICC tables?

*QUESTION #2:* If your location DOES use the ICC tables, do you have a current copy of them that I [ and

others ] may have,  or do you have a link to ICC for them?

Thanks!    

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

Try this link

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/Documents/BVD.pdf


----------



## jj1289 (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

I do not use the ICC tables, too complicated.  Instead I developed an excel spreadsheet to calculate most permits such as new sfr, additions, pools, decks, finished basements.  The spreadsheet is based on sq ft values found in RS Means


----------



## fatboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

We use them, and the link provided above will take you there................


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

Much thanks to you all for the input.    Yet one more fire [ no pun intended ] put out.    

jj1289,

What do use for all of the remainder of the various occupancy types?

.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

Globe,

Here is one cities fee schedule;

http://www.ci.killeen.tx.us/cikilleen/d ... hedule.pdf

Many Texas cities post there permit and inspection fee schedules online.

Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Building  Valuation  Tables

We use a simplified version of the table found here, page 36:

http://www.algonquin.org/egov/docs/1228849277_350830.pdf


----------

